Ask HN: Will Saudi money influence your decision on whether to pursue a company? - dawhizkid
======
mothers
If a journalist dying influences someone's behavior but thousands dying in
Yemen didn't do it I'd be curious to know why.

~~~
tdb7893
Everything is built off of norms and expectations. An example people have a
little bettwr tendency to understand is that if a bunch of soldiers get shot
in a war it's less of a big deal than if a bunch of people get shot in the
suburbs because the soldiers getting shot is more normal and expected. Killing
a journalist, especially a journalist working for a major US newspaper is
hugely against international norms.

~~~
pasabagi
International norms are exactly the problem when you're talking about a
country like Saudi Arabia. The normal thinking is, so long as they are a
cooperative US ally, so long as they aren't communists, any kind of barbarism
goes.

I think the norm in this scenario is, people pretend to be shocked that the
regime that stones women to death also murders well-connected journalists,
then we return to routine normality.

------
hazz99
Unless there is an disproportionate amount of benefit I get from joining that
company, then yes it would.

I don't know what moneys benefit from Saudi money, however.

